# Time for a boat.



## Goofaroo (Jun 8, 2020)

With free time and looking for something to do this summer I decided it was time for a boat. I hadn’t owned a boat for 5 or 6 years so I decided to find one and get back on the lake. I finally found one I liked and about the size I wanted so I snapped it up.

I’ve had it a few weeks but it is slipped about 3 hours from my house so I go down there when I can and take it out, camp on it, and of course I’m doing some upgrades. I plan to spend quite a bit of time this fall cruising the lake and living onboard. 

























I got lucky on the location of my slip. I’m right across from the “Tiki Bar”. lol


----------



## old CB (Jun 8, 2020)

Goofaroo said:


> it is slipped about 3 hours from my house


Texhoma? (I used to live in Okla.)

Nice boat. There is nothing better than being on the water in your own boat.


----------



## Goofaroo (Jun 8, 2020)

old CB said:


> Texhoma? (I used to live in Okla.)
> 
> Nice boat. There is nothing better than being on the water in your own boat.


Yep. I live in Oklahoma but the boat is over on the Texas side at Grandpappy’s Marina.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks good! We just launched ours on Sat. Always something to do on it but you can't beat the feeling on the water.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice! I love boats. If I owned that boat, you could not pry me out of that thing with a crowbar. Marinas here are about half empty. A lot of folks did not put their boat in this year.


----------

